# Camping w/ fatties



## hookup (Jun 21, 2010)

I want to do a fattie, slice it up, then fry it up over either a camp fire coals or a camping stove on an english muffin and a slice of cheese.

Anyone done this?  any tips or tricks?


----------



## hdsmoke (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:


HookUp said:


> I want to do a fattie, slice it up, then fry it up over either a camp fire coals or a camping stove on an english muffin and a slice of cheese.
> 
> Anyone done this?  any tips or tricks?


Never done it...but the problem i see is getting the sausage to hold up to being cut and handled before being cooked.  Im thinking i would go ahead and smoke it then refridgerate it whole then cut up cold and then reheat on skillet/fire.  It would be firm enought to hold together then.  What do you think?


----------



## jsmith78 (Jun 22, 2010)

I too was thinking about doing a fattie and taking it camping with us.  I am gonna cook mine before I go, keep in the ice box then slice it and re-heat via skillet or possibly bbq gas grill. I think putting it in a ziplock bag and then putting it in near boiling water should work also.


----------



## hookup (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm talking about smoking a fattie, then taking it camping.

What's the best way to reheat it?  WHat to serve with it?  Eggs?  Cheese, Muffins?


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 22, 2010)

I've done this many times.  A smoked fattie warms up great on a fry pan and sits perfectly on an english muffin.  We have also just warmed them in a microwave.  I usually poach or fry and egg and drop it on top.  The only thing missing is either the hollandaise sauce or the gravy! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Have fun, and don't forget the Q-view!


----------



## sqwib (Jun 22, 2010)

HookUp said:


> I want to do a fattie, slice it up, then fry it up over either a camp fire coals or a camping stove on an english muffin and a slice of cheese.
> 
> Anyone done this?  any tips or tricks?


I have done it but as a side with eggs for a camping breakfast.

Slice and fry in a skillet.

As a breakfast sandwich it  will probably be even better.

Try slicing about 3/8 thick

pan fry over fire both sides

place on an English muffin, croissant or bagel with a slice of cheese

wrap in foil and lay near the coals in the fire to warm the sandwich up a bit.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 22, 2010)

The fattie mcmuffin is easy to make. I would do just what you said. Smoke the fattie and slice it, freeze it and then defrost and fry up with an egg like Dr. James said. It's really good for camping cause they are really filling and will hold you for awhile too. I do them at home all the time and freeze them in single or double servings and then I use a pasta pot and steam them hot. It works really well on re-heating almost all my smoked meats and chicken too.


----------



## smokey2569 (Jun 22, 2010)

We are doing something similar for tailgating at the race on Sunday. Going to stuff some Jimmy Dean with scrambled eggs, onions, peppers, cheese and hash browns. Smoke it Saturday, foil it and refridgerate.

On Sunday we will just throw it on the grill in the parking lot and slice for breakfast sandwiches. How many people do you think we will attract from neighboring cars???

But smoking first and then reheating on either a cast iron pan over a grill/fire works well. I have done it often.

Good luck!


----------



## hookup (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanx for all the tips.

I'm sure a fattie will be a hit with my camping crowd.


----------

